# Alternatives



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

So, there seems to be a lot of discussion re the Mark 3 and some feeling of disappointment that it's not as radical outside as people may have liked (me included).

As far as can be expected the likely price range for the new model will be sub £30k to mid £50k for the TTRS when released.

There are some threads with people's views on alternatives, certainly the Cayman and F type are mentioned.

Whilst I can see these as being viable options to the TTS (with extras) and TTRS, what about if, like me, you're looking at the lower end of the range.

The cheapest Cayman with no options is £40k and F type £50k+, so what alternatives are there at the £30-£32k end of the market.

Having had 3 TT's (a Mark 1 and 2 Mark 2's) I too was hoping for something a bit different from the Mark 3 (rather than a "Mark2 facelift"). I currently have an SLK (wanted a change after the 2 Mark 2's) and whilst it's "ok" and nice in summer, I was looking forward to the Mark 3 even before I bought it, with the intention of getting back to a TT and getting something different and tbh am a little bit disappointed.

I do a reasonable number of miles (15-20k p.a.) and haven't yet succumb to the Diesel trend so want something with reasonable running costs (decent mpg) and we (me & gf, no kids!) will go away for weekends and use the car to go to the airport with luggage so it needs to be semi practical.

The trouble is the TT ticks all the boxes and for the price, it's a struggle to come up with anything that I feel is as good so will probably end up with a Mark 3 anyway, albeit tinged with slight disappointment that it's not what it could have been looks wise.

Here's a few thoughts I had about alternatives:

New 2015, Ford Mustang (2.0 litre) - looks different but bit plasticky inside
RCZ - No, it's a Peugeot
Toyota GT86 - Not sure about looks, inside or out.

What do others think?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not wait until the mk3 arrives and then test drive it?

I've seen some great cars and bikes but after test drive / ride changed my mind and dropped them like a stone


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

228i or M235i

other than that the TT is so practical (in coupe form at least) it's hard to find something similar at a close price point.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in the same dilema. I don't want to spend over £35k.
Only alternative I've boiled it down too is a Golf GTI. Very nice car to drive and be in but only downside is it's a golf...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had the same dilema for the last 3.5 years which ended up in me buying my second Mk 2.

Enquired about a third mark 2 a few days after the Mk 3 was previewed in Geneva but the deals aren't very good.

Actually had a quick look round and fancied an A class, but driving position isn't great and a bit cheap inside.

GT86 is nice, but nowhere near as practical as a TT. After those two my search stopped.

Golf GTi is a good call, but when I test drove the Mk 5 it was a bit dull and ended up with a Mk 2 Leon Cupra instead.

I'll probably keep mine a while longer, would like to see a Mk 3 in the flesh and make up my mind from there.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

If looking for a below TTS spec TT... Yeah the market is poor, with the TT S-Line £30kish you get incredible quality, inside and out, fantastic engines. Well its an Audi so enough said. Yeah Golf Mk7 is about the only option, its the same car, but with a different body really, engines, running gear, and bloke that paints the car is all the same as TT...

If I were in the market for standard TT MK3. It would be a toss up between TT 3, Golf VII GTD/GTI, New Scirocco? BMW 1 or 2 series or the Merc A45.

Only really Scirocco that is kind of sports coupe'ish...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

.nayef said:


> 228i or M235i
> 
> other than that the TT is so practical (in coupe form at least) it's hard to find something similar at a close price point.


I am a big BM fan, owned them for over 20 years, I made a beeline in Geneva for the M235. You can see where the money went and its not the interior, what a drab, dull place with the most appalling seats I have sat in a BM for years, crossed straight off my list and told my longstanding dealer to strike me off the test drive list.

The GT86, if you want a drivers car on todays crowded roads, 200HP RWD seems to tick the box, but its a 28K car with a £28 interior, some of the old skool shite Jap interior plastics and design are alive and kicking in that low rent assembly, crossed off.

I am not an Audi bitch, but the MK3 kills them for interior look, feel, materials and design.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you think the Subaru equivalent the BRZ will be any better?


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> .nayef said:
> 
> 
> > 228i or M235i
> ...


I'm not a fan of BMW interiors myself.

It depends on what someone is looking for, the M235 is more of a "drivers" car, but the TT Mk3 is an easier car to live with balanced dynamics, luxury and utility.

If I wanted a track car = 228i/M235i
Sporty fun Daily driver = TT hands down


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

I know it's got 4 doors but I think the mercedes CLA 45 AMG is a nice looking car


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

buddylove said:


> I know it's got 4 doors but I think the mercedes CLA 45 AMG is a nice looking car


£50k car with options......... For a 4 pot!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

minsTTerman said:


> So, there seems to be a lot of discussion re the Mark 3 and some feeling of disappointment that it's not as radical outside as people may have liked (me included).
> 
> As far as can be expected the likely price range for the new model will be sub £30k to mid £50k for the TTRS when released.
> 
> ...


My thoughts on the Toyota GT86, mate, are as follows:

Whilst it`s lauded as being a superb-handling car, and thus a real "driver`s car" by many, it`s now also widely-accepted that the car`s achilles heel is it`s lack of engine power.

Okay, the power may well be finely balanced to get the best out of the chassis, but back in the real world, when you`re trudging home from work on a wet, dark Monday night, I would imagine that power-deficit could get right up your nose.....!

Okay, I`ve not driven the GT86, but I did own a Mazda RX8 (the 231bhp) PZ model when they were introduced a few years back, which was quite a similar drive, in that it had a lovely balance to it when going for it, but when you weren`t, you got tired of being left for dead off slow-speed roundabouts by the multitude of Ford Focus 2.0TDI`s out there (and similar)...

Don`t get me wrong, I think the GT86 is a great looking car, but that wouldn`t be where my money would be going, and CERTAINLY not instead of a MK3 TT; whatever the variant !


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

For a 2.0T TT there is nothing in the better in market . Maybe a Z4, Mustang or Camaro. All of look old compared to the TT. Maybe the V8s make a strong case against the TT. I am almost sure that a 2.0 Stronic can keep up with those... 
There is a car for everyone, so the TT is the best for us... but the are viable and interesting alternatives...


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait for prices to fall on the 4C, or Exige V6?

New boxster s is falling already and they do look nice


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

I test drove the GT 86 just before i got my TT they really do lack power especially in first and second gear and have no turbo , but they do drive and corner well 
Inside is a bit plastic 
In my opinion TT is better , cannot compare build quality inside and out


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in the same boat after having 2 mk2's. Have decided to go for something different and looking at a Range Rover Evoque. Pretty nice to drive, surprisingly good actually, I was expecting to be reminded what body roll is like but it's nice and stable. Good technology, same monthly cost as the TT (I do pcp deals)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

After having two Mk2 TT (2007 200hp and 2008 TTS), I did go for something completely different last year (needed some more space for a while). The Evoque was an alternative, but I ended up with a VW Touareg 3.0TDi R-line.

It was actually a nice surprize with minimum body roll (due to adaptive sport air suspension) and not too bad on power (245 hp and 550 Nm makes overtaking easier than expected). Comfort wise I have not driven many cars (if any) that beats it, with fantastic good seats, very quiet even at highway speeds and a great sound system.

However I do miss the TTS and it might be possible that I will change back to the Mk3 TTS in a year or two :wink:

Here is how my "alternativ" looks till an eventual comback:


----------



## Highlander1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why not look for a used cayman?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Mustang without a V8 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:

They are ugly as sin any way. Old mustang is beautiful. new mustang is ugly..

Don't they still use Leaf Spring suspension on the back?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Mustang without a V8 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:
> 
> They are ugly as sin any way. Old mustang is beautiful. new mustang is ugly..
> 
> Don't they still use Leaf Spring suspension on the back?


Nope, they've made it to the 20th century, gone multi-linked at the back!!!
American cars have never appealed to me.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

DrTroy said:


> Wait for prices to fall on the 4C, or Exige V6?
> 
> New boxster s is falling already and they do look nice


I'd love an Exige V6 personally, but I certainly wouldn't be comparing it directly to a 2.0 TT - completely different proposition. Depends how much you value pure performance & handling vs. comfort, practicality and gadgetry.
4C sounds closer (from what I've read; haven't seen one in the flesh yet) but probably still a bit more towards the "raw" than "comfort" end of the scale. 
Also maybe waiting for a while too until prices are down far enough.


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

drjam said:


> DrTroy said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for prices to fall on the 4C, or Exige V6?
> ...


There is a black v6 on PH for sale and I think it looks mint, I love the new cayman too, but I have a stage 2 apr rs and its a beast. I think unless I went down the v6 route I would be underwhelmed. That aside, seeing the latest pix on PH of the Mk3, not loving it at all. Its either stick with the rs for now or bail out onto something else.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I waited to see what the new TTS was going to look like and I am very disappointed. Looks wise I think it is dated before its time and the interior isn't for me. That dash IMO is flawed. Also, I need to change my TTS in the next six months, so can not wait until mid way through next year to get the new one. So, I only buy Audi these days and have now ordered a new S3  Unfortunately I need a boot and seats that fold, which sadly means, TT aside, there aint no other coupes I would want that fit the bill, The new S3 is a seriously good car and proper quick, with the practicality I need. Now I have that long wait to get my new toy ...


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Boxster S ordered, due in mid May.

Porsche dealer gave me a very good part ex price on the TTS 

Having had Mk 1 roadster, MK II roadster and the TTS it is time for a change.

Will not miss the poor service I had from my local Audi dealer.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Neil M said:


> Boxster S ordered, due in mid May.
> 
> Porsche dealer gave me a very good part ex price on the TTS
> 
> ...


Nice... I'm on my 3rd TT so in the same boat as you... At the crossroads.
Got at few questions re what type of deal you went for at Porsche. I'll PM you.


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

RockKramer said:


> Neil M said:
> 
> 
> > Boxster S ordered, due in mid May.
> ...


ok! No probs


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Porker seems to be the next progressive step from a TT


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Porker seems to be the next progressive step from a TT


I love me some Porker!

Neil this is not an April Fools right.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> Porker seems to be the next progressive step from a TT


I dont really know why i am not convinced to buy a Cayman S...

Well, i will tell you a brief story;

I had my Mk2 2.0 TT for three years. It was a abslut joy. A marvel of a car. I just loved it. Of course by the third year, 200 ponies, a useless backseat and a need for a change made me go for an S5. Well, if only the S5 was availiable for my country... so i had to settle with a A5, 3.0 supercharged S line with super sports seats. Which, aside from the chrome grill and quad exhaust, is virtually identical to the S5, minus 60 bhp... And it was expensive.
The A5 is great, have lots of road presence, big boot and usable backseat. Its much less front heavy then the TT i had. Its 7 speed S tronic i superb. The steering is just light, not natural as the hydraulic system as the MK2. Both were not quick enough for my taste( which is fixed in the S versions of both cars).
The interior, even with all the toys and the gorgeous super sports seats is a little boring. I cant lie, even if i paid one arm for the car, but the interior is starting to show its age. By the way, those seats are not suportive as they look...
The looks of the car are great, the front end is just amazing. Its clean and mean, just the way i like it.

All in all, for whatever reason, i am not in love with the car. Maybe its too refined. Or maybe, in the of the day when i look at it parked in the garage, what i see is just a great looking... sedan. And what i need to warm up my blood, for my sunday blast, to look back when i leave it parked, to inspire me to go for a ride with no reason at all besides driving the hell of it, well what i need is a sports car. 
It doesnt have to be a Ferrari or a GT-R. It cant be a M4, as much i love this, its just a sedan again...

So in the near future i want to go back to the TT, or maybe a Cayman S.

To be continued...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I get what you're saying VeTTigo but you left out why you aren't convinced to buy the Cayman S...?
Straight question, just interested in your thoughts on it.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> I get what you're saying VeTTigo but you left out why you aren't convinced to buy the Cayman S...?
> Straight question, just interested in your thoughts on it.


Hi, I was busy that's why I didn't continue my text...

Well, that's the big question, why not the cayman S?

Well, lets first consider that I will have the means to buy one in a year or more... :lol:

Now that I have my little kid and the A5 have a usable but no friendly backseat I gave up trying to have a car to suit my family... My wife has a car, its the family car, my car is just my car. So the Cayman S is back on the cards, but...

The car(the pork) is very expensive here. To pay almost 100k Usd for a car with just 320 bhp is really bugging me. This money buys a C63 or a RS5 both with more than 450 bhp... not to mention the upcoming M4 with a biturbo six. But all those cars are as I said before, sedans... two door sedans..

Then the styling and the lack of space. The car look very nice, but I am not totally in love with it. Maybe its the rear design, or the taillights, I don't know, but a 911 is much more beautiful to my eyes... And on top of that the car is too cramped, Iam afraid I wont get used to such a tiny machine, which sometimes feels too much like a toy...

So the upcoming TT RS becomes interesting; with almost 400 bhp it will smoke the Cayman... and it will have that little bit more space, it will be much easier for a roadtrip or something like that...
Of course, an Audi is not a Porsche and even if the RS is faster, it doesn't sound as good as the Cayman flat 6. A Porsche has much more panache than an Audi, and in the end this counts for a sports car. And there is one final fact against the RS, and that is that if the Mk2 looks much better than a old Cayman, now the Porsche took a big step forward in terms of design, and the TT for me stayed in the same place...

In the end i am divided, and I believe when the time comes I will choose the best deal I can get, if I can get a good deal anyway; if not... it will be a couple more years with the A5, maybe with a remap to shake things up...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

VerTTigo said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > I get what you're saying VeTTigo but you left out why you aren't convinced to buy the Cayman S...?
> ...


I hear you... It's the usual conundrum/2 sided argument that rages on here, faster more practical RS, or the proper mid-engined Sports Car Cayman. They are both comprised depending which camp you're in... TT, more space/so so handling. Cayman, less space, pure 2 seater, involving handling. I'd take the better handling over outright pace... Speed (for me) would to seal the deal. We have a 2nd car and no kids so the Cayman could easily work for us. Bag space front and rear, weekend trips no problem. 
I'm not impressed by what I've seen of the Mk3 so far but I'm prepare to wait and see...
a, If I like it more in the metal and
b, If it handles
Either way I don't see a lot of difference in price between the TTS & Cayman and the RS & Cayman S.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > RockKramer said:
> ...


Well... i am really really undecided.. i really really want a 400 bhp car. But a i really really want a Porsche too... and i can't afford a Carrera S...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol... I feel your pain. Who doesn't want more than they can afford


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> Lol... I feel your pain. Who doesn't want more than they can afford


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Its funny how there is something that makes me keep coming back to the TT, and even considering one instead of a mid engined Porsche.

I loved the new front and the new interior. The rest no so much. But i still think the new RS will be fantastic and worth the money if its stays below the Cayman S price tag.
Here is a simple projection member R5T posted on another forum. Some wheels from the RS6, the honeycomb grill, a different front bumper and it already looks amazing. Even with the rear spoiler missing...










I am an optimistic...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I might get a c63 merc, something completely different


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> I might get a c63 merc, something completely different


Sedan... even in two door spec...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VerTTigo said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > I might get a c63 merc, something completely different
> ...


Nice, for some reason im tempted to get a 6 litre+ fuel guzzling beast just for the sound and fun it will have on my wallet :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

How could i forget this as an alternative?????


----------

